

Please come beat on my automated video game recommender - luvcraft
http://reccr.com
A couple months ago I quit my day job and devoted myself full-time to learning Rails and starting up my exciting new web project: reccr, the amazing automated video game recommender! Rate the games you've played, and it'll tell you what games you should play next. It's currently in early beta, and capped at 500 users, but the all-important core "recommendation" engine is working great, so come on by and rate some games and get some interesting recommendations!<p>Feedback here in this Hacker News thread is greatly appreciated! At the moment I'm on the cusp of adding some "social" features to the site, but I'm not sure what the best social feature additions would be. What would YOU most like to see addded?
======
mike-cardwell
Suggest you optimise your images. There's over a megabyte of images on
<http://reccr.com/games/latest> atm.

~~~
luvcraft
oh! Thanks! I didn't realize that those images were 15 times larger as pngs
than they would be as jpgs! I'll fix that right away!

